# Votre avis Morsures d’araignées



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Ce matin …  le petit jambes + cuisses + bras des énormes morsures d’araignées pour moi … soi-disant piqûres de moustiques …


----------



## liline17 (11 Juillet 2022)

difficile à dire, parfois les enfants font de grosses réactions aux piqures, et on ne voit pas la bête en train de piquer


----------



## Caro35 (11 Juillet 2022)

C’est peut-être un moustique tigre, je sais que mes filles font de grosses réactions à chaque fois qu’elles sont piquées


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, pauvre petit loulou... Perso j'ai l'habitude de toutes ces bébêtes, je suis allergique à  toutes piqûres d'insectes. Pour le soulager tu peux lui faire des compresses d'eau très froide...


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Pas chez nous les tigres, oui compresses d’eau froide ...  mais il va falloir un paquet.... sauf le corps protégé par le body


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Pas chez nous les tigres, oui compresses d’eau froide ...  mais il va falloir un paquet.... sauf le corps protégé par le body


Ils sont allés à un mariage long week-end à Saint Malo


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Tu sais Chantou je ne suis pas très loin de St Malo, et il y a des moustiques tigre. Mais si c'est ça, c'est atroce. Je me suis fait piqué par cette bestiole l'année dernière dans le sud, obligée d'aller à la pharmacie prendre des anti allergies, compresses etc.. piquée à la cheville impossible de poser le pieds (super pour monter dans l'avion, ). Mais si ton loulou à plusieurs plaques, j'obterai plus pour une araignée.. .


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Pour les compresses prends carrément un gant de toilette....


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Ce qui est bien aussi, mais tout dépend de l'âge du,petit, c'est mélanger un peu de désinfectant avec l'eau pour les compresses..


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Ah OK Petuche. 

C’est comme une morsure, TOUT rouge, et AU MOINS 8 morsures au même endroit et l’équivalent de 3 doigts l’un à côté de l’autre, au niveau longueur et largeur, l’index, le mangeur, et l’annuaire et jambes, cuisses, bras

Sur le visage piqûres de moustiques de l’IDF donc « normal »

Dommage impossible joindre photo


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, idem les moustiques tigres, quel horreur, réaction avec cloques, purulentes, et ensuite marques pendant des mois. Sans compter la douleur. 
Il faut aussi penser aux Taons, là aussi c'est très douloureux et cela donne des gros boutons.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Pour les compresses prends carrément un gant de toilette....


Oui c’est ce que j’ai fait .


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Ce qui est bien aussi, mais tout dépend de l'âge du,petit, c'est mélanger un peu de désinfectant avec l'eau pour les compresses..


2 ans 1/2


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour, idem les moustiques tigres, quel horreur, réaction avec cloques, purulentes, et ensuite marques pendant des mois. Sans compter la douleur.
> Il faut aussi penser aux Taons, là aussi c'est très douloureux et cela donne des gros boutons.


Bonjour ma copine ... oui je trouve aussi comme des taons


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

D'apres ce que tu expliques ça serait bien des araignées.... plusieurs morsures qui se suivent.... pour le désinfectant à 2 ans et demi pour moi ça serait bon...


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour pour ma part une seule piqûre de moustique tout ordinaire peut me faire enfler tout le dessus de la main . Moustique ou puce me font un gros bouton rouge enflé un cm de diamètre dans le meilleur des cas. C'est facile je suis un garde manger pour insectes. L'araignée je ne sais pas si ça m'est arrivé ?!


----------



## Caro35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Plusieurs boutons à la suite, si ça ne le démange pas trop, ça peut être dès punaises de lit, déjà eu en vacances en mobilhome luxe, tu parles une tannée !


----------



## Caro35 (11 Juillet 2022)

Nous non plus on n’a soi disant pas de moustiques tigres en Bretagne (35), eh bien je peux vous assurer que si, ils sont bien là !!


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Ça doit être des taons … il s’est gratté à mort pdt la sieste. Photo aux parents.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Punaise de lit NON car ce sont plein de petits points rouges. Là ce n’est pas le cas mais ça aurait pu aussi puisqu’ils ont dormi à l’hôtel et eux aussi ont ça.


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Le mieux ca serait quand même qu'ils fassent voir le petit à un professionnel...


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Le mieux ca serait quand même qu'ils fassent voir le petit à un professionnel...


Ils ont été à la pharmacie pour une crème   apaisante


----------



## Petuche (12 Juillet 2022)

Alors Chantou ton petit et ses boutons ?


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Petuche

Ça va beaucoup mieux. Merci pour lui. Ses parents ont acheté de l’APAISYL Après-piqures. TRÈS efficace 😊

Rien à voir à hier 

Ils ont été faire un tour en Bretagne, ville connue mais j’ai zappée … besoin de vacances 

Ce week-end on va partir car on sature


----------



## Petuche (12 Juillet 2022)

Tant mieux si ça va 😀. Nous aussi ce week-end on prends le large... on va fêter les 85 ans de ma maman, petite surprise. On se rejoins avec mon frère qui l'emmène à côté de'la Baule où on a passé toutes nos vacances quand on était gamins avec nos parents. Elle le sait pas...😉


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Alors la ville où il y a plein de tigres c’est GUERANDE j’y suis allée d’ailleurs un été il y a très très longtemps… très beau mais sans les tigres


----------



## Petuche (12 Juillet 2022)

Ha Guerande 😮 et bien justement samedi je vais au Croisic c'est à côté 🤐


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Juillet 2022)

Petuche a dit: 


> Ha Guerande 😮 et bien justement samedi je vais au Croisic c'est à côté 🤐


Ville fortifiée de mémoire. Mon mari avait acheté une machine à tricoter et voulait donc faire des pulls et me mettre sur les marchés pour les vendre !

Heu … non je ne crois pas … résultat coût 10.000F et revendu 5.000F 👎🏼


----------



## Griselda (3 Août 2022)

araignée, moustique, tigre ou pas: les réactions allergiques sont très possibles. S'il y a infection, rougeur importante voir oedeme je conseille aux PE de voir avec leur pharmacien pour soulager.

En général une araigné on voit 3 points très proches qui montre la morçure mais en réalité ce n'est pas si important de le savoir car c'est l'ampleur de la réaction qui va définir si on mets quelque chose dessus ou pas et ça c'est la pharmacien ou le medecin qui le determine.


----------



## Nounou22 (3 Août 2022)

Pour une piqûre de moustique tigre, il faut désinfecter pour éviter les maladies que les moustiques propagent. Pour apaiser l'huile de lavande vraie marche très bien mais attention chez les touts petits aux huiles essentielles car c'est fort quand même. Moi j'en ai mis sur mes piqûres de moustiques tigres pendant mes vacances et ça marche bien. Pour les gonflements liés aux piqûres, les pompiers m'avaient conseillés pour une petite qui s'était faite piqué par une guêpe près de la bouche, les cataplasmes d'alcool. Ça avait bien marché....une heure après, elle avait retrouvé son visage.....la peur que j'avais eu cette fois là.....


----------

